# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  مدل 8259A برای پروتیوس

## pswin.pooya

سلام
من دنبال مدل 8259A برای پروتیوس هستم. کسی اون رو داره؟ و یا جایی رو سراع داره که بشه اون رو پیدا کردش؟

----------

